# 67 Lemans - Dash Removal



## RexInTheCity (Jul 17, 2015)

I've been trying to remove this dash all week. :banghead: I have all the wires disconnected, the light switch removed, ignition removed, ash tray removed, stereo knobs removed, and the heater controls disconnected.

I've also loosened the bolts holding the steering column in but I still don't have enough clearance to get the dash out. Has the steering column not dropped enough? Is there a certain position I need to tilt the dash to get everything to clear? 

I've attached some pictures that show the dash in relation to the steering column.


----------



## vvalkid (Oct 7, 2015)

Just pulled my dash apart 2 days ago to get the cluster out. I had to remove the column bolts and put my knee on the wheel to hold it down to get the darn thing out. I am going to remove the column to reinstall it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

There is a single, silver colored 3/8" headed bolt under the column you will need a wobble socket to get to. That removed, the column will come down far enough to remove the dash. And be sure to note the position of the column wedge, which is often lost or discarded. It's a small cast iron triangle piece.


----------



## mbarjbar (Oct 8, 2015)

Wow, for my first post, I was going to ask the same question..... I have decided to take out the steering column to make room to pull the panel out. Rex, there is a bracket that is attached to the back of the cluster. It is attached to the dash/column by a single hex head screw. The manual does not even mention it.....it may be holding your panel in place.

Mike


----------



## RexInTheCity (Jul 17, 2015)

I do have the hex bolt out. I tried vvalkid's knee method as well as was afraid I would put too much stress on part of the steering system.

I'll give it one more try once I find more time to work in the garage then I'll probably just end up pulling the column out.


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

Make sure that the cables for the heating systems are not attached to their respective location. This will create lots of pull against you


----------



## tonyli (Aug 14, 2013)

yes you have to pull down the steering column as much as possible. Carefully pull from the top and work it out toward you. Put tape or wrap something around the column to protect it because it is going to scratch your paint on the column. It is tight.


----------

